# Heroes of might and magic 2 map names



## JP Universe (Nov 1, 2013)

I've been searching on the internet but can't find them and I don't have the game anymore. I need the map names for my Thorn treasure map.

I'm looking for the scenario names

Broken alliance
Seven Lakes
Vikings!

etc etc those are the ones I can remember off the top of my head

I'll give you + rep forever if you can get them for me


----------



## Bennykins (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey man,
As luck would have it, I have this game, so here you go:

Alteris
Alteris 2
Beltway
Betrayal
Black Forest
Broken Alliance
Dead Dragons
Deathgate
Dragon Rider
Dragon Wars
Enroth
Forsaken Lands
Go Ask Alice...
Good vs. Evil
Grim Reaper
Heroes
Hot Spot
Lost Continent
Lost Relic
Merry Men
Might vs. Magic
Mineral Wars
Mountain King
Overlord
Pandemonium
Pyramid
The Road Home
Revolution
Riddle Me This...
River Crossing
Scorched Earth
Seven Lakes
Shipwrecked!
Slayer Legacy
Slugfest
Spellcasters
Sudden Siege
Teleporters
Terra Firma
The Clearing
The Other Side
Undead Armies
Unholy Alliance
Vikings!
Warrior Knight
Wastelands
Who Am I?
Winterlands
Wizard's Land 1

Hope this is what you were after mate.


----------



## Aewrik (Nov 2, 2013)

JP Universe said:


> I've been searching on the internet but can't find them and I don't have the game anymore. I need the map names for my Thorn treasure map.
> 
> I'm looking for the scenario names
> 
> ...


Ha! You're in luck!

http://www.gog.com/promo/ubisoft_weekend_promo_011113

HoMM2: http://www.gog.com/game/heroes_of_might_and_magic_2_gold_edition


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you muchly!!! +rep for you!!!



Bennykins said:


> Hey man,
> As luck would have it, I have this game, so here you go:
> 
> Alteris
> ...


----------

